# Harness help for a standard poodle



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a SleepyPod harness - See SleepyPod site - sleepypod.com They have a ton of sizes and can help you find the right harness for your dog. SleepyPods can also be found on commercial sites once you know the fit size.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We've got a Freedom Harness with a front clip and back clip (can use both simultaneously with a special leash, or one or the other). No fit issues at all, but I'm not sure what size it is. It was a gift from our trainer.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Reggie has a Blue-9 Balance harness. It has front and back clips and all of the straps are adjustable, so the fit is pretty customizable. His trainer also recommended the Perfect Fit harness. You have to buy the three parts separately so it is pricier than most harnesses, but it’s supposed to allow you to get exactly the fit you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Vandog - did you find one that works for you? 

Annie is vetoing our current harness as uncomfortable behind her legs (she backs away when I pull it out, which, considering we only use it for going to awesome things like training class or for long line walks is concerning). I tried an RC harness last time, which twisted when I used it, and her current one is a canada pooch one (The Everything Dog Harness – No-Pull Dog Harness | Canada Pooch) which seems to ride up the back of her legs- the RC one fit slightly better as you could adjust the front panel length, but twisted too much (I love this! Momentum Control Harness). 

I like ones which don't cinch or anything, I just use mine for long line work.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We continue to like the front clip on the Freedom Harness. The cinching is only activated by the back clip, which we rarely use and is totally optional. My husband didn't even know it existed for the first few months.

I think it's a really nice, basic harness, with lots of control over fit, which we need for Peggy's poodle proportions. And it has a nice velvety texture on the strap behind the legs.

I used an RC on Gracie and it was too much harness. It twisted on her, like you've experienced with Annie. Plus it really soaked up moisture.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PTP - i like the idea of the freedom harness, and have seen so many positive reviews from spoo owners here, so would consider it just for normal walking but... most of our harness use is on a long line, at class, or for biking, all of which need a back fasten thing . The other dog in our agility class wears a similar harness with a back cinch and HATES it - the trainer wants us to move our dogs around by holdijg onto the harness after or before exercises when they are offleash, and the other dog hates being moved around. I tried a few other styles of strappy harness when buying the RC one, (which mysteriously disappeared from my car), and Annie could back right out of them (grr).


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

You will like the freedom harness, many poodle owners use it. I no longer use one for mine s he grew out of the one we have and now I went to a jacket type harness. Now that I'm clipping him short this seems to work better and also seems to relieve some anxiety in him as he feels secure in it. Not sure how to explain that. Still the one I have now isn't perfect the material is somewhat hard and I'd like to find one that is slightly softer while giving the same comfort. My neighbor has a RC harness for her golden doodle but she has no control over him with it. It could just be her though.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A harness will not be a miracle tool to stop pulling. Or if it does then it could be hurting the dog. Many harnesses can restrict range of motion and that is how they give results. I have sleepy pod harnesses for restrain in the car, but do not use them for walking (even when getting in and out of the car). I would work on training the dog to have good attention and leash manners on a collar. That is what we've done with our dogs.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> A harness will not be a miracle tool to stop pulling. Or if it does then it could be hurting the dog. Many harnesses can restrict range of motion and that is how they give results. I have sleepy pod harnesses for restrain in the car, but do not use them for walking (even when getting in and out of the car). I would work on training the dog to have good attention and leash manners on a collar. That is what we've done with our dogs.


Lily cd re, what do you use for tracking? I have no desire for a non pulling function, i just need a harness that is safe if she hits the end of a long line at speed, or for biking, etc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The important thing about a tracking harness is that it sits low on the chest and does not in any way restrict motion as the dog pulls with the long line back clipped to the harness. It can fit slightly on the loose side. I have premiere nylon harnesses (very basic nylon webbing).


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> The important thing about a tracking harness is that it sits low on the chest and does not in any way restrict motion as the dog pulls with the long line back clipped to the harness. It can fit slightly on the loose side. I have premiere nylon harnesses (very basic nylon webbing).


Do you happen to have a link with the genral style? All i see on the website seems to be no pull with a front cinch.


----------



## wrathfulmom (Aug 9, 2017)

I use the ruffwear front range harness. It’s what we use for bike rides, and she consistently pulls me up hills and runs full out with no rubbing or fit issues. Willow is roughly 22” tall and around 40lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

Whoops, I just saw these. I’ve been using the perfect fit harness because I could customize the fit for her. I tried the freedom harness and wasn’t the biggest fan because the straps moved and bunched up even when too tight, the buckles hit directly on her shoulder blades (which hurt her and couldn’t adjust it to make them move up or down) and she would run up the stairs when she saw the harness but came running back when I grabbed the old Kurgo one. 

I like the perfect fit - it wasn’t cheap but neither was buying different kinds to trial. I personally don’t use a collar or head collar to walk my dogs after a family dog got IVDD and issues with her trachea - just personal decision. My spoo does walk with a loose leash even with wild creatures now 
and doesn’t pull but I do like having the front clip option if we’re walking somewhere super busy or over stimulating. This is so she doesn’t get the reward of pulling (which the back clip can encourage) because I’ve worked hard on training the no pulling but she still is young and not perfect yet lol.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have never used a harness for anything other than a "seatbelt" in the car. I use "snakechain" collars and train dogs to walk on a loose leash by using the live ring and light tugs when the dog pulls. I train show dogs on the dead ring and encourage them to move out in front of me and pull just a little bit.

Snakechain collars are chain collars with very smooth links that do not tangle in the coat. If the coat is very short a nylon collar works. Too bad these are called "choke" collars. You do not use them to choke the dog, you just want a quick tightening as a hint to stop pulling.

If I were to use a bicycle, I think a harness would be safer than a collar.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I used Kurgo harnesses for years. Unfortunately Galen (45 lbs, 24") is now at a size where the Kurgo medium is too small, and the large too big. I picked up a Ruffwear harness for him instead. It sits quite high on his chest. I would not want to use it as a car restraint harness, as I think it might cut into his windpipe. Otherwise it does the job I need it to do. I use it on the rear clip only, as I've been very strict about no pulling.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Vandog - where did you get your harness? Did you have to order from the US? What size?

I went last week and bought Annie a new harness. Tried 3 styles on, including the RC harness she used to have which was definitely too bulky in the chest. I ended up buying a step in strappy style, and am going to have to return it, maybe get a smaller size? She fit two sizes so i went with the larger because i like the wider straps. Unfortunately under pressure it twists and she can probably back out of it, and the back strap width is too wide. i think maybe the smaller size would be a better fit.

SO frustrating. She walks so nicely on leash, i cant convince her to tug at it to test it in the store, so i dont get a good test until i can take her in the yard and put a long line on her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> She walks so nicely on leash, i cant convince her to tug at it to test it in the store,


You've made many people extremely envious with this statement! Lol.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

I ordered the perfect fit from Canada from here:









Perfect Fit Harness - Chilly Dogs


FREE Shipping on orders over $150* Product Description The 3-piece Perfect Fit Harness, made by Dog-Games Ltd (UK), fits any shape and size of dog, cats, pigs, and even tripod dogs too! It is very easy to take on and off, no need to fuss with the dog’s feet or head. The unique modular design...




chillydogs.ca





I got her the 20mm and then m (top) - s (front piece) - m (girth). I was iffy on the medium or large (her girth is 23/24 inches) depending on how long her fur is but I’m glad I went with the medium because there’s room if she grows and the large would have gaped and been too big. I can always order a different size piece if she grows but there is still plenty of adjustment room left.


----------

